# hi there newbiee



## astra-fergie (Apr 11, 2008)

hi there im andrew im a lover of classical music and a musician from beverley in east yorkshire. im currently playing piano, mandolin and violin taking lessons on each. my particular interest in music from the baroque period, currently working on vivaldi's mandolin concerto in C for the mandolin ive got a wonderfull duet for guitar and mandolin, although finding someone who can/likes playing classical guitar is like hens teeth.
wel thats a bit about myself
so hi!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi, Andrew ... 

Nice to have you here at Talk Classical.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------

